
I Built Myself a Workshop in My Very Small San Francisco Studio Apartment - dammitcoetzee
http://dammitcoetzee.com/2019/01/a-workshop-in-an-sf-studio/
======
reacharavindh
Someday........

I thought about using the "easy fit" floors that fitness centers use for a
floor, and then adding a layer of ply on top of it to create flooring that can
be taken away if needed without damaging the original floor.

Thanks for more inspiration to move my lazy butt and do something.

~~~
dammitcoetzee
no problem! glad you enjoyed:)

------
vict00ms
Why does the final picture not include the Herman Miller chair? I bet it's
because the arms extend too far. I bet that idiot bought the chair because
it's beautiful and deceptively comfortable, only to realize that it's
impossible to pull up to a desk for working. I bet the only purpose the chair
serves is to have guests sit in it and demand that they feign interest in it.
At least they didn't spring the extra for the upholstered finish. [puts head
down, sobs quietly.]

